# Capsule Endoscopy



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

I am having this test done on the 17th of this month. I have to use the Magnesium Citrate Prep which is no biggie. I know I should ring my GIs office on this question; but I am going to ask it here as well. Do I really have to shave 6 inches above and below my navel? Also the instructions say no smoking 24 hours prior to the exam. Not sure if I could do that; but reckon I have to try so the test is as accurate as possible.


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

I had the test about a month ago and I was not told to do any kind of preperation, except for not eating after 12 the night before. Also if you are hairy in that area you definetly should shave because it will hurt very bad when pulling the applicators off after the test. Pulling the applicators off I guess you can compare to waxing because it will pull off all the hair.


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I had the test in September and was told not to eat the day before after noon and clear liquids after that until midnight and then "nothing". I also had to drink the magnesium citrate. I survived the mag. citrate but I didn't like it. The actual test was a breeze. If you are male and hairy, yes...you would want to shave. The probes are put around on the abdomen and are very very sticky. I guess that is why they want you to shave.I think I'm late in responding here so you may have already done the test today. Hope all goes well.Vipers, what did you find from your test?Jleigh


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

No Jleigh; perfect timing. I received a call on Friday; and the test has been delayed until this Thursday, because their modem went down; and it wouldn't be fixed until this past Monday, the day of my test. Reckon they didn't want to risk it being down when I came back in the afternoon. Thanks for the info; and I will definately shave to prevent da tears when the probes come off lol. Thanks again.


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

My test was completely normal, guess I have to live stay with the IBS diagnosis. My symptoms have been greatly reduced laying completely off the fructose, changing my diet and taking generic imodium. My flareups now last a few hours instead of a few days and I get about 1 or 2 a week. This is much better then being sick 90% of the time


----------

